# What are the benefits of squash?



## BenjiRidesBoxcar (May 1, 2008)

i have always been curious. 

Some have told me it has shit in that is good for the immune system.

i know it's a weird question but I'm trying to explore new foods and for some reason squash really appeals to me.


----------



## dVEC (Dec 2, 2008)

Lots of vitamin A, and the seeds work as a de-wormer (specifically pumpkin seeds, but possibly most winter squash seeds). I don't think there's much else specific that would help fight infections...


----------

